# Some more chisels followed me home.



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

When I want/need a particular tool they are impossible to find. But when I hit the saturation point then they start showing up out of nowhere. Usually I'm too broke to bother then, but today I had the misfortune of not needing chisels, and having a little money. So of course I fell into a bunch of Stanley Everlast chisels. If you're not familiar with this chisel, it's one well worth searching for. The wood is more of an afterthought - an infill almost, like the perfect-handle screwdrivers. The metal of the chisel is attached to the metal of the handle permanently during the building process and can never work loose. It's an interesting patent (Actually there are 3 patents up to about 1908, this is just one):

http://www.datamp.org/patents/displayPatent.php?pn=1493176&id=13012

These chisels are very heavy, but well-balanced. And they take a pounding. I use a heavy leather mallet, but because it's metal on metal you can use a metal hammer if you really want to make holes in a hurry. The one top left is a 1/8" mortise chisel. The one on the far right is 2" wide. I had the four on the left, the mortise chisel and all the other ones followed me home today.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I used to see these at antique stores before I retired and started to equip my shop. Now that I am shopping for hand tools, I never see them. For that matter the stores around here have very few hand tools. 

Those things look totally bullet proof.


----------



## CJWillie (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been searching for those for the last 25+ years. I have 10. They are hard to find but worth looking for. I did not pay more than $8.00 for any of them. A friend that was a major collector before his death, told me he saw people pay upward of $100.00 each for them at an auction. I use mine regularly and plan to keep them for a while. I will keep looking, they're better than the new junk Stanley is making, and for the money, better than any others I've found!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those are very nice. I'm not sure but I think I have a couple of those I got at a garage sale. 
Nice chisels.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm incredibly jealous. I have the screwdrivers made that way and really want some chisels made that way. I love the way the screwdriver feels. You are a lucky man.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's a very nice collection.....worthy of a chisel rack now...jus sayin'.....


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome Joe my mentor, inspiration, Best Friend My Dad has one of the most Amazing collections of hand tools. I'm the only son of four to follow in his footsteps and he has said he is leaving them to me . I wish that day never has to come 










His chisels which consist of over 1500 are in a gorgeous chest he made


----------

